# icon dethroned



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

went to an estimate today. Lovely people in one of those towns that supports many paperhangers. Stairs and halls at either end to be stripped and rehung. I was explaining how I like to balance patterns, noting how I would have done it differently than the previous hanger (he did not even attempt to). then the Ho showed me a lifting corner - substantial amount. I could tell she well remembered the hanger's name, so I asked, and she told me. Turns out it was one of the Boston chapter members who has a great reputation. Obviously won't divulge his name because I like him and everyone has a lot of respect for him, although, I've never seen his work. 

looking over the rest of the previous install, there were at least half a dozen areas where paste had been left on and had caused pattern to loosen and flake off. Also this was a Cole & Son installed without a liner (Cole & Son DEMANDS liners used - especially back in 2000 when this was hung). 

I don't know, but it just sorta made me feel good to see an icon dethroned. And yes I was super surprised this guy had made so many errors. Made me feel less like some station wagon hack. :thumbsup:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been hanging for over 40 yrs. My father before me hung paper since the 40's. I used to cut corners as a kid but I don't any more. Come to think of it, I used to arrive on the job and immediately look for a reason to leave. Good times... good times...

I've seen the work of popular names around town and sometimes I wonder how they achieved their status.

Now I pride myself on the fact that I've never knowingly have left a customer unsatisfied. Nobody has even ever had to ask me what my guarantee is because I've never turned down a claim that I can remember. My record is repairing one of my jobs over 12 years after completion without charging. And I've paid for replacing paper when necessary.

However, a while back through the grapevine I heard of someone that had a complaint. It shocked me to my socks. It occurred to me that customers may not want to go through the discomfort of calling back. And I don't even bite.

It humbled me but I can still say I've never ignored a complaint. 

In my area though, the icons are dying out.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Had a similar experience a few years ago. Not a fellow painter - he was a drywall guy who'd been around for years and had a great reputation. I came in midway and saw that he'd missed many of the cracks he was supposed to have done and the ones he had done looked terrible. It was simply a case of him getting too old and not being able to even see well enough to do the work any longer. It was kind of sad really. I referred my guy to the HOs and he finished up for them.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> went to an estimate today. Lovely people in one of those towns that supports many paperhangers. Stairs and halls at either end to be stripped and rehung. I was explaining how I like to balance patterns, noting how I would have done it differently than the previous hanger (he did not even attempt to). then the Ho showed me a lifting corner - substantial amount. I could tell she well remembered the hanger's name, so I asked, and she told me. Turns out it was one of the Boston chapter members who has a great reputation. Obviously won't divulge his name because I like him and everyone has a lot of respect for him, although, I've never seen his work.
> 
> looking over the rest of the previous install, there were at least half a dozen areas where paste had been left on and had caused pattern to loosen and flake off. Also this was a Cole & Son installed without a liner (Cole & Son DEMANDS liners used - especially back in 2000 when this was hung).
> 
> I don't know, but it just sorta made me feel good to see an icon dethroned. And yes I was super surprised this guy had made so many errors. Made me feel less like some station wagon hack. :thumbsup:


 
maybe he (she) just had a bad day?:whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I had the same thing happen to me while working in Atlanta one time. :whistling2:
It had that Wizard of Oz feeling to it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

well, this trade IS all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

daArch said:


> well, this trade IS all smoke and mirrors.


You know, what strikes me about this, is even though you get the satisfaction of knowing ...potential clients will still see that person as having the great reputation.


----------

